# panel van listings?



## 2dogs (Sep 21, 2007)

Evening all,

I subscribed today but have been lurking :wink: for a while, trawling through posts for info, and plenty of it on this site thankyou all.
We have yet to get our first. We have decided on a panel van conversion and have been trying to look at any that are on offer from different manufacturers. Is there a list of panel vans available or is it a case of trawling through web sites? 
Unfortunately due to working patterns, we have only seen 2 versions,
a tribute and an auto cruise rythm, these are the size of vans we are looking for. Living in Devon we frequently have the chance to see vans, I'm just fed up of lurking in supermarket carparks waiting for people to return (often they don't, as they aren't shopping) to question and ask about the vehicles. We will be going to Malvern, can't make Pickering and will be at NEC later on but want to see owners as well as sellers to ask questions.

Cheers


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Nip to Ivybridge and view Murvi 

Dave


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi Dave,
We have looked at Murvi, the Morello is the size van we are after just don't like the clinical feel of the van, build quality is great, just not our look and would prefer a rear lounge/center kitchen area. We want to look at IH, Autosleepers Warwick, are Adrias worth a look? and I saw a merc/sapphire? tonight, might be worth a look.

Cheers


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

No problem. Thought you were only aware of Tribute & Autocruise.

Dave


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

There's the AutoSleeper Duetto, Symbol and Warwick. The Trigano Tribute is poular but is based on a Fiat as is the Adria twin. Devon Conversions based in the North East have motorhomes based on numerous base vehicles and there's IH Campers and Timberland. There's a largish dealer near Sowton Services on the M5 which has a range of secondhand and new campers. Otherwise trawl the net for the above manufacturers.


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 21, 2007)

no Dave, just named a couple, looks like more and more converters are doing van conversions, a growing market I'd say. The Autosleeper range is again very good quality, among the best I've seen but I've got an allergy to Fords (long story, won't touch them), another question for later is the debate on base vehicle. The on going saga with ducato and pug.
Seems obvious that converters are using a cheaper base vahicle.


Cheers


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

There are any number of variants of the Adria Twin by 'me too' continental converters whose ranks have been growing every year as well as UK converted versions from Vantage Motorhomes and Wildax. Adria have widened their range of PVC's this year with some 'unusual' layouts.

Someone's already mentioned Murvi and Devon (who make that Sapphire you saw) and Vantage also do a rear lounge model. There's Timberland and IH who make megga buck PVCs. Timberland offer the ubiquitous Fiat chassis and Renault whereas I believe IH now offer Merc as well as Fiat. Horizons Unlimited mainly offer beautifully built front lounge small Ford based vans but have been known to use Mercs but with a high price premium.

Swift Group build their two brands of PVC's on the same lines at the Autocruise plant at Swinton, South Yorks and do have a rear lounge in both the Autocruise and Mondial finishes.

Autosleeper offer the Pug models already mentioned plus the VW based Trooper, Trident and Topaz, but no rear lounge model and of course the Tranny based Duetto (which in view of your preference I won't mention :lol: ).

Nu Venture offer ready specced models or will build to bespoke requirements, whilst La Strada from Germany offer Transit and Merc based vans and even Hymer now make a couple of Fiat based PVC's. 

So there's a very wide choice. Happy hunting.

SDA


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

What size/berth are you considering?
SDA above has given a large list - and it depends what you need as to whether any of them are any good. Also budget is key.

We have a small Horizons Unlimited Cavarno 2 (review on our site below) which is probably the smallest fully equipped van, and considering we've had 200 nights away in it (150+ Nov 08-Apr 09) in both beach and snow it is pretty good. My parents just bought a Tribute 650 - bigger, cheaper, and no where near as well made, but with dads DIY skills and the fact they have no desire to wild camp in the alps, it suits them really well.

HTH


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Having just received the new issue of Practical Motorhome it's reminded me of several options I'd forgotten to mention.

There's Danbury (mainly VW and Renault) near Bristol (not Essex as you'd expect from the name) - mind you wouldn't expect Devon Campers to come from Co Durham either would you?

Apparently Swift/Autocruise/Mondial have three new PVC models on the stocks for next year, one being on the MWB X250 and another featuring a rear longitudinal bed (but not a rear lounge).

I also failed to mention Bilbo's and their beautiful VW conversions, but again I don't think they do a rear lounge model. Finally Torbay are a converter that mainly specialises in tinies.

HTH

SDA


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*PVC*

If you can spare two minutes or better still are visiting any shows, look up WILDAX MOTORHOMES in keighly Yorks

I came across them up at pickering last year and was very very impressed with their customer liason , set up and value for money.

Speak to Duncan Wildman who is the co owner, a thoroughly nice chap
who will listen to any particular issues or concerns.

If i was in the market for a PVC they would be my first port of call


----------



## Kipper (May 1, 2005)

Well if you've been looking at the Murvi Morello and considered that a possibility in terms of size and price, just not liking the internal design - then I would certainly look at the IH range at a similar cost to the Morello. I have a rear lounge IH Tio and the build quality is quite superb and IH themselves are an excellent company to deal with both before AND after purchase (more rare that!!)

I have hankered after a Morello in the past - they are very good vans. However their carpet trim cupboards just look so cheap and tacky and affect me like fingernails on a blackboard! I also wasn't too keen on the very cold looking kitchen. All personal taste of course.

One of the things that I love about the IH (apart from the sheer quality of the van) is its enormous boot which swallows an enormous amount of kit and is accessible from both inside and outside the van. Takes long items like windbreaks, whirligig lines, surfboards etc with ease. The boot is unique in panel van conversions as IH have designed a grp replacement rear to the van replacing the rear van doors. This enables a proper wrap around lounge area with double glazed window and no condensation/cold spots from exposed metal and single glazed rear van windows. My last van was an Autosleeper PVC and used to have to do a lot of mopping up every morning.

HTH


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I agree that IH campervans are fabulously made. The problem is they are on a Fiat. I love the Autosleeper Warwick but because of its Peugeot base I would not buy because of its Fiat origins. Members only need to read the previous posts on here not to go anywhere near them until that Company gets its act together and deals with the underlying gearbox problems that are causing so much grief.

Owning a campervan is meant to be a pleasurable experience and not about arguing with Fiat and dealers about warranty issues.


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

I wouldn't let the well publicised X250 reversing problem put you off. I've now covered 3000 miles since buying a new Peugeot three months ago and haven't had a single incidence of reversing judder. I'm not saying it doesn't happen, but it doesn't happen on ours and I'd happily buy another one.

Our last vehicle was Ford based and was off the road for seven weeks in the 18 months we owned it. But that wouldn't put me off buying another Ford as there are isolated troublesome vehicles of all makes.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Slightly OT but I had a Mk 6 Tranny for 2 years and then the X250 Adria from last September.

Our Fiat hasn't exhibited any reverse judder in 6000 miles either, although it sometimes 'feels' like it's on the verge. I treat it with kid gloves and so far it hasn't been a problem. It does 'suffer' slightly from faint strange drones/noises/vibrations which I'm conscious of but don't appear to be a problem and it occasionally 'thumps' on starting. It has the characteristic split in the rubber floor between the seats but otherwise all is well. 

Comparing it's overall feel with the Ford I'd say it was more 'relaxed' or 'fluid', whereas the Ford is screwed down tight as a drum and feels like it's totally engineered in a germanic sort of way. The Fiat is definitely relaxed Italian style. 

As for the driving work station, well the Mk 7 Ford wins hands down. That dash etc is absolutely superb and thought through by several geniuses. The X250's on the other hand is just so, so. Only 1 cup holder, no bottle holders, no shelf for sandwich/burger, and a large central lockable glovebox that is a few mm too small for our laptop. The tranny's dash also has looks to die for compared to the mundane Fiat. 

I'm definitely tending towards a Transit base for the next van.

SDA


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

You don't say how soon you wish to buy so if there is no hurry my suggestion is to garner as much info as possible then go to the NEC in October - Most of the manufacturers and dealers will be there so an ideal opportunity to look at them all in one day.

When we did it we attended for two days, using the first day to look around, talk to the dealers/manufacturers re price, discounts etc.
The second day was make your mind up day

One word of warning though - we did lots of research and looking before our panel van purchase, a Tribute, but then after being away for around a month we realised that what had been one of our no-go's (a fixed bed) was in fact a must for us. We are now on our second van since then and would now never buy a van without a fixed bed.

An excellent reason for listening to the wise old heads on here who always say buy second hand for your first van, as in reality not many people actually stick with their first choice.

Wish I had, then I would still have some cash  

Paul


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

IH do a Merc model which is what I'm looking at 8O


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

richardjames said:


> IH do a Merc model which is what I'm looking at 8O


If only they didn't insist on plonking the company owner's initials all over everything in the vans. Serious personality issues there methinks.

SDA


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

2dogs said:


> Hi Dave,
> We have looked at Murvi, the Morello is the size van we are after just don't like the clinical feel of the van, build quality is great, just not our look and would prefer a rear lounge/center kitchen area. We want to look at IH, Autosleepers Warwick, are Adrias worth a look? and I saw a merc/sapphire? tonight, might be worth a look.
> 
> Cheers


Many van conversion that have a rear lounge have very limited headroom in that area. This is because the side facing seats have to be fitted over the wheel arches and so the floor needs to be raised accordingly. I would not contemplate buying a 'van of any sort that I had to 'duck' my head in, anywhere.

If you are over about 5' 7" tall you may need to pay careful attention to this.

Harvey


----------



## 117541 (Oct 18, 2008)

Definately check out Vantage of Leeds. We bought from them early this year and have nothing but positives about conversion build quality and after sales backup. We have raised floor in rear lounge , i am 5'11 and have no problems. Also on Peugot Boxer and have had no reverse judder problems. Look at last years Which guide that had it ahead of the rest tested. A quality converter who's prices are steadily rising as people are realising V.F.M.


----------



## chiily (Feb 13, 2006)

ingram said:


> 2dogs said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave,
> ...


Being 6'2" tall limited our choice of PVC. As Harvey, I refuse to spend my time in the van ducking and hunching over just to move around. Our Murvi has lots of head room and great lounging for those rainy days and until you've sat either of the step or the sofa with the van door wide open over looking some great view you've never lived. We won't be going back to a rear lounge or a PVC with anything in front of the door.

Rex does a wooden worktop in the kitchen these days if you need something a little less clinical.


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies, most vans I have heard of and some I haven't, as expected some more opinions on base vahicles which is always a good thing thankyou.
A bit of background. There will be me, my wife and 2 labradors. We have looked at vw based (topaz, trident etc) but are just a little too small bedtime wise. We don't want the dogs on the bed, warm in Winter yes, but too hot for the Summer  .
A PVC would be our vehicle of choice, it may have be used as a commutor for short periods (more economical?), we need to carry 2 kayaks on top (PVC being slightly shorter)(although a low profile may be a consideration?).
A rear lounge is preferred but not sure on rear doors? thinking about access for the dogs when kitchen in use.
This will be our first van so are looking at second hand (but not too old and quality does count time wise so may have to pay a bit more).
To be used initially for weekends away with a few 1-2 weeks away a year
We are not in a great rush so plan to get at least a couple of shows in and travel to more dealers

That will do for now.

Cheers


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

*Dog vans*

If you want to put a toe in the water and accomodate the dogs in safety then consider the Horizons Innovation 1.

Under 16ft long SWB Tranny with high top added. 
Four individually belted seats, fridge, three burner hob and sink. 
Toilet that can have a wash basin added. 
A boiler and diesel warm air heater are options. 
An extra pair of roof lockers brings the total to four plus a half wardrobe and overcab storage. 
In the rear under a removable worktop is a 2ft deep space between the wheelarches. Roy Woods will get a twin dog crate made to measure (we still have ours in a garage at home). A removable divider gives each dog a seperate 'room' and there are crate doors in at the back of the van and a middle door into the interior. The crate slides out for when you want to use the space for something else. Our dogs loved it and spent most nights in their 'rooms' but with the central door open so they could wander the van interior if they wanted. There was about a metre of space above the crate under the worktop for folded grooming trolley, folded puppy pen, folded recliners, Motordome or what have you. 
We mainly used the drop down single beds but occasionally made them up into the large double.
Brilliant for shifting furniture etc. I once transported a full dining suite with table and 6 chairs from the Wirral to North Yorkshire no trouble.
No longer than an estate or 4x4 but a tad taller.
Beautifully built and worthy of consideration before you move on to something bigger when the bug bites.

HTH

SDA


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks SDA, just tried to google horizons and get only hire vehicles, have you got a web site?

Cheers


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.horizons-unlimited.co.uk/innovation/index.html


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Hallsmotorhomes of Helston Cornwall had a PVC make that I have not heard of before, a Tynedale Viajero 2008 08 £32,995 when I was down there on hols about a month ago.
Just looked at their web site, still for sale apparently.
Any of the clever guys on here heard of them ? 
Regards,
Norman


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

2dogs said:


> Thanks SDA, just tried to google horizons and get only hire vehicles, have you got a web site?
> 
> Cheers


Sorry 2D I forgot to add it but I see Dave's given it. Thanks Dave.

SDA


----------



## Kipper (May 1, 2005)

My dog usually sleeps sprawled out under the bed but she also has a second bed for variety which I usually leave up in the footwell in the front of the van between the front seats. There is also the large area in front of the sliding door for additional dog bed space and that's where she travels when we're in transit. The big advantage I find with the rear lounge is that I can leave the bed permanently made up if I wish - in fine weather in summer when I'm outside most of the time, or when I'm travelling late into the evening and know I'll want to crash immediately when I stop. Both front seats swivel and have flip up tables for instant dining and/or extra worktop areas.

Yes the rear lounge area is raised up as previous posters have mentioned. However that area is only used for seating and sleeping so a slight duck isn't a problem. Although at 5'9 I can stand up easily under the heiki area. The rest of the van with the kitchen and loo/shower is full height with ample headroom.


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for that,
more replies, more to think about  

Cheers


----------

